# Die Eyach bei Owingen wird saniert



## Seele (6. August 2021)

Immer wieder unfassbar wie teuer die Umbauten sind. läppische 150m für 100k Euro. Dagegen könnte man mit billigsten Maßnahmen und einigen freiwilligen Helfern schon so viel erreichen. Es muss nicht immer der Bagger und der 400 Kilo Flussbaustein sein, alte Bäume und Rechen als Treibgutsammler werten lahmende Flüsse deutlich auf. Auch was teilweise als "nicht durchgängig" und dann als "guter Zustand" bezeichnet wird, ist teils sehr fraglich.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Immer wieder unfassbar wie teuer die Umbauten sind. läppische 150m für 100k Euro. Dagegen könnte man mit billigsten Maßnahmen und einigen freiwilligen Helfern schon so viel erreichen. Es muss nicht immer der Bagger und der 400 Kilo Flussbaustein sein, alte Bäume und Rechen als Treibgutsammler werten lahmende Flüsse deutlich auf. Auch was teilweise als "nicht durchgängig" und dann als "guter Zustand" bezeichnet wird, ist teils sehr fraglich.


Hallo,

wir (Verein) legten mal eine kleine Fischtreppe neben einer Querverbauung an. Die ist gerade mal 10-12 Meter lang und 3-4 Meter breit. Die kostete noch zu DM-Zeiten rund 36.000 DM, gut, zwei Drittel zahlte der Staat aber trotzdem ein happiger Preis. Vor rund 30 Jahren waren 36.000 DM von der Kaufkraft her mehr als heute 36.000 Euro.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (6. August 2021)

Je nach Bauvorhaben ist das auch teuer. So ne perfekte Pendelrampe oder andere IRT-Maßnahmen sind selbstverständlich keine Schnäppchen. Aber mir ging es allgemein drum, dass oft nichts gemacht wird weil man denkt es kostet einen Haufen Geld. Sollte ich mal viel Zeit haben zeige ich euch die Auswirkungen eines solchen Totholzrechens. Hab das ziemlich gut dokumentiert. Wichtig ist nur, dass sie an den richtigen Stellen angebracht werden. Sonst sind sie entweder nahezu wirkungslos oder werden einfach weg gerissen. Welche Kraft Wasser haben kann brauche ich nach den jüngsten Hochwasserereignissen hier nicht zu erwähnen. 

Gerade Vereine sollten sich aber überlegen ob sie nicht mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und ihre Gewässer etwas unterstützen. Noch dazu gibt es dafür hohe Förderungen die aber wenig genutzt werden. Meistens heißt es nur: "Da wird doch sowieso nichts gemacht", "Das hat doch keinen Wert", "Das macht doch nur Arbeit". Diese Arbeit und das Geld sparen sie sich aber im Laufe der Jahre locker wieder ein, wenn der Fisch nicht durch zieht, sondern in ihrem Abschnitt niederlässt weil es ihm dort gut gefällt.


----------

